# 5 Gallon Bucket Cache ?



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Oaky, so the S has Hit The Fan. You have come to the conclusion you have to bug out. You have a bug out location to go to but you have to make it there on foot hoofing it. Its going to take you several days since you have to be pretty stealthy about getting there. You have shelter, so that's not a problem. Your in a area where water is plentiful you just need to purify it so its safe to drink. You had a well thought out BOB but supplies are running low as you can only carry so much. No problem, cause months ago you made several caches from 5 gallon buckets and hid them along the route to your BOL.

It would be interesting to see what others would include and their explaination for including it since space in a 5 gallon bucket is kind of limited and you need the most from every cubic inch of storage space it provides. Of course there is no right or wrong answer on what you chose to include as everyones situation will be different. I am just looking for some ideas per chance I over looked something that might be critical that I havent yet thought of.

*So what exactly did/would you put in your 5 gallon bucket cache to keep you going strong and why?*


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Protein Bars, salt, Iodine Tabs. Also consider the further from your original destination your needs may change. A pair of socks. Extra ammo. Base your needs in your first bucket as if you did not have a BOB Id say. That way you'll be resupplying as you go. The closer to your destination you might stash some convenience items, or tradables, seeds etc. Assume your BOL is not viable once you arrive have you the means to clear a new homestead in a new location. Tools as being heavy would be certainly be an end of the road item. If I was approaching the problem that is how I would do it. But always Protein Bars, salt and iodine tabs in every stash. Dont forget an extra water filter or replacement filters. Wish I could be that prepared.

my 2c


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

a few bottles of water.filter straw. tuna packets. emergency food bars. about $100 bucks cash in random bills. 1 roll of quarters. items to make a fire. small flashlight. small first aid kit. 

these would be in case i run out of items or i am out with nothing. i am planning on doing something similar like this in my back yard. i would like to bury at random locations some 5 gallon buckets with food and water to last me and my wife for 3 days. i will need a 5 gallon bucket and a gamma lid. duct tape the lid for extra protection.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd probably load them with some stripped down MRE entree packets sealed in additional ziplock bags, beef jerky, granola bars, 2 peanut butter jars, a couple bottle waters, 100 feet of OD 550, 4 boxes of .308 HP 150 grain, 4 boxes of 124 grin HP 9mm, a small fishing kit and a small med kits. Possibly a Mora knife also. Then bury them about 2 feet under ground in a marked location I'd keep a map on. I like the idea, so I think I'll work on it. Thanks.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Well... it's interesting to think these caches would supplement your BOB. But.... what if the situation required you to leave without your BOB? Or... Your BOB was "removed" by force? These caches could be the difference between life and death... so maybe you should consider them as both supplements to a BOB and as potential replacement BOBs. That may affect how you fill it...


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

<< will always have BOB


I'm jus sayin'


----------



## D"artagnan (Nov 18, 2012)

Minimus.biz - for all your travel size needs
also carry two a balanced load is easist
Google Images
a kids snow sled along your route for northern climates
if you get stopped and need to share give the one with the poisend food in it 
salvation army has stewardesses luggage on wheels 
some collapsible 
Google Images
consider a leghold trap stashed along your route you might have to leave with nothing 
stay away from the orange / white buckets and get the camo painted ones, hidden 
high up in the trees 
a tree stand with strap on foot pegs keeps you off the ground at night and a 
high vantage point 
turkey hunters are the only people that i know who look up in the woods
D"


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Lots of great ideas and view points thus far folks. I like what I am seeing and getting some great ideas in the process to ponder too!


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

If like you say it's only going to take a few days to get there..then you're in trouble from the start. A decent BOL (IMHO) should only be a few hour (AT THE MOST) to get to. How in the heck can you put out 5 gallon bucket in route to your location for several days of traveling. I'm not criticizing you or you post, just the going over the purpose of a BOL UNLESS you're like me who has several BOL throughout the country. Even then my 72hour BOB that each member of the family should have should be sufficient. If not re-evaluate our 72hour BOB. 

If I did store a cache I would mark it on my BOL map with GPS coordinates. A resupply of WATER (first and foremost). Every year I practice going without food for at least 10 days. However, the body does and will require water. I would have ammo and some form of radio/phone communication with back-up battery support.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Thinking about it, fire and water would be better added in my buckets too. For water, a canteen, canteen cup and pouch instead of water bottles. Plus water purification drops and a filter if there was room. And for fire, a bottle of vaseline soaked cotton balls like I keep in the BOB and use when tinder is humid or hard to find, and a firesteel.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

> If like you say it's only going to take a few days to get there..then you're in trouble from the start. A decent BOL (IMHO) should only be a few hour (AT THE MOST) to get to. How in the heck can you put out 5 gallon bucket in route to your location for several days of traveling.


Understand where your coming from and they are valid points and I probably could have included a lot more apmlifing information prior to the question which would have created a long and lengthy post which I didnt want.

I do have a BOL that pretty well stocked and had garden beds already preped in in some cases being used. I have planted a couple of dozen fruit and nut trees there that are starting to produce well now finally. Its only a couple of hours way by vehicle which would leave me with about 2/3 of the 35 gallons of gas my tank hold left.

What I am really looking at here is what IF taking my vehicle wasnt an option? What if making it a normal hike wasnt an option because I needed to be on the down low and a lot more stealthy about making my way there. What if as a result of having to be stealthy about getting there made the progress slow going taking more time and putting me in a situation where I started running low on food in my Back Pack to hold me over till I get there? What if I am "relieved" of my BOB on the way there as one poster suggested as a possible problem? With those possibilities being the case, I think it would be prudent to have a few 5 gallon buckets cached along the way prior to SHTF, to help me make it there none the less for wear and tear. Im thinking of it as a bit of a "Insurance Policy" to get me through a couple more days if needed.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Again great ideas!!! Keep 'em coming!

I like the point that AsteroidX made about packing the first one as if I didnt have a BOB. Didnt even think of such a consideration but between AsteroidX and WoadWarrior it really drives that point home. Duly Noted! This was exactly the sorta of oversights on my part I was really looking for with the post more than anything else.

I like Fuzzee's idea on the ammunition additions and things like the paracord and fire steel. While ammunition is not a high priority here, I can definitely see where a couple of boxes might prove to be a crucial addition just in case and take up minimal space. Space is limited in the BOB and ammunition gets heavy really fast. Having a little "resupply on the way" might be a dang good idea! Once again...Duly noted! Paracord is light, its cheap , its compact and has a gazillion uses. Id be an idiot if I didnt include a 50 foot roll or two. Its one of those things if you dont need it now youll likely need it later kinda deal. I did thing about the fire steel, again one of those things kind of like paracord. But maybe the addition of a few cotton balls in a small mason jar might not be such a bad idea too. With my luck it will be raining cats and dogs if I have to bug out knowing how good my luck seems to run.

A lot of the food items are a bit different than I was initially considering, but I like those ideas quit a bit. Most of the things I was thinking as far as food items would require a sterno, folding stove to hold it and a couple of minutes to warm it up enough to give me a good hearty meal. But some of the things like granola bars and trail mix mix that dont require cooking but can provide enegry as well as comfort type food would be great additions too, not to mention no prep required!

One of the things not mentioned here although we are talking about survival and not about living high on the hog, is I will definitely be adding a few tea bags and packets of hot chocolate. During Operation Anaconda I comshawed for a British tea kit and it was one of the smartest thing I ever did. It was great for giving a little comfort to those who were combat casualties waiting for hours for a medivac to come in and pick them up. It was a real assest helping those on perimeter watch to keep them warm and alert while on watch. It was a real morale booster in really crappy times of adversity!

I am going to have to buy a bucket and play around with this idea until I kind of get it perfected. Hopefully the tips here from all you folks can get me there faster and get me there with a better set up!


----------



## Mainzer (Nov 10, 2012)

*Seems reasonable to me that these "caches" would be for the purpose of replenishing your BOB/Backpack. So I'm thinking those things which, if used up getting to the cache and that are necessary to survival (not necessariy comfort), are what you might consider for the cache. Most likely would be food, perhaps critical first aide items that, had they been used up, would be important to replenish, perhaps a small supply of ammo in the event you had had an unpleasant encounter on the way to the cache, some water purification items in case your's had been used up, damaged or lost and.......well, you get the idea. I'm thinking RE-supply of "stuff" I had thought necessary for my BOB/Backpack in the first place.*


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

> But maybe the addition of a few cotton balls in a small mason jar might not be such a bad idea too. With my luck it will be raining cats and dogs if I have to bug out knowing how good my luck seems to run.


Don't forget the vaseline/petroleum jelly though. It makes the world of difference and depending how soaked the longer they'll burn. I like to take the dry cotton balls and stick them in a microwave bowl with the vaseline globbed on and smooshed in, than microwave them for a 45 seconds so the vaseline melts good and saturates into the cotton balls well. Then let them cool a minute and stuff as many as can fit in a large, used medicine bottle like an aspirin bottle. The guy in the video uses 2. I find 1 is enough if saturated enough and it's better to make them last.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't think every one should be, but I can see the value of making one of the caches with a spare BOB in it just in case. Whether you skip it for a backup later or you do have need with either losing or damaging yours somehow or as a fall back if you didn't have you BOB with you when shtf and couldn't get to it.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Oooopps! I forgot the "/ vasaline" part. My bad. The fingers forgot to engage with the brain on that one.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Store some fuel in various locations along the route. I would also store some fuel stabilizer there as well. Make sure the fuel is stored in HDPE Will store all types of fuel
Regular 15 gallon containers (blue or translucent). Remember Fuel weights: 6.2lbs if you don't use the fuel you can barter with it or resell it. It will be a valuable item. Also remember you can mix old fuel 50/50 with new fuel and it will work just fine.


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

I like the idea of an extra bug out bag. Like a spare one day bag would be nice to have as a back up. Or even, an 
xtra edc kit.


----------



## jarhead1987 (Dec 21, 2012)

All of these posts have excellent suggestions!

I would look at caches not only to resupply myself, but to also provide basic gear for additional people (i.e. family) that may not have a BOB or was unable to access their BOB before bailing out.


----------

